

Review my side project - direct democracy platform - pudo

Site http://adhocracy.cc<p>I wrote this app mostly out of boredom and fascination with the idea and it's grown quite a bit. I'm still looking for some really good applications, though...<p>I'm probably going to open-source the platform soon and hope to find a few directions in which to further develop this.
======
pudo
Clickable: <http://adhocracy.cc>

